# Port Huron-Black River



## Fisher (May 7, 2005)

I'm pretty new to the area and went out exploring today. I went to Norman Rd. where it crosses the Black River. I walked downstream for two miles and didn't see too much of anything. I tried a bunch of different sized spinnners and didn't get a single bite. Now I know that there is a dam further down the river, but I figured that there would atleast be some small pike and smallmouth bass to catch. Is there very few fish in this area or was I having a bad day on the river?? And is there any stocking of fish in the Black River or Mill Creek??? Fishing the Black River where it looks like Chocolate milk isn't appealing to me, so I'm looking to get away from that if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Below Norman Rd holds fish in the deeper waters but.......

If the water is high I'd suggest trying below the dam.

Plan on a long hike to productive waters too.
The Mill is always cooler than the Black as well.

Summer water temps can reach 80 degrees on the Black in shallows.

Look for seeps of cold water later in the year.

This time of year I'd get out the map and walk back off of the few roads or parking lots below the dam.

Or put in a canoe and head downstream to the Wadhams bridge.

There's fish in there you have to really work to reach them.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

If your going to fish the rivers in this area and you dont find the black rivers muddy waters very appealing then I also would suggest fishing mill creek.Sometimes water there is kinda a tea color but theres visibility in that stream which holds a variety of different cool water fish populations.I also would suggest Pine and Bell rivers which holds a good vaiety of different fish species and the waters in those streams arent as muddy either depending on run off conditions.There arent many clear streams in this area so if that is what you prefer then well you better head up north.Theres fish in these local area streams but because of the water conditions they are bit hard to catch at times unless you know how to fish for them.Myself I find live baits or spawn seem to work in these streams better when they are murky or high because of runoff.1 other suggestion if you cant get away from the area and want to fish a smaller stream with better clairity theres always the Clinton river and its upper headwaters.Its within an hours drive from here in PH.Its a bit more crowded in the popular places like yates park,ryan rd access but there are remote stretches which offer seclusion and good catch and release fishing.Welcome to the area hope these suggestions help.


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

Steelhead can be found in the Black. Unfortunatley however, it drains a very large portion of the thumb area. A good rain will muddy it up and it will likely stay muddy for up to a week or much more depending. With Spring rains and thaws (peak movement of steelhead) the river is a rageing mess and finding cooperative fish or fish at all is difficult at best during these times. You can get near the dam during low water but the property is private and patrolled by security. They don't mind you fishing up there so long as you abide by the rules. You need to stay 300 feet down river of the dam, but the owners are not to anal about it. I think there biggest complaint is people who leave there trash around and of course if they allow guys to walk the property to get to the dam then everyone will want to, but again, this section can only be accessed during low water levels but is really not worth the work involved. I have caught several different species of fish there but like Rondevous had mentioned...you really do need to work for him and easier said then done. There is no such thing as easy access to the Black down river of the dam outside of a few access sites and you still need to plan a hike.

Good Luck, welcome to MS.

FD


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Check out 40ths street pond in Port Huron Township


----------

